# What do I do about this?



## Vape_r (26/9/16)

About three weeks back I ordered two 40A tesiyi batteries from a certain vendor, when they arrived I left them in the respected boxes and put them away in my Vape cupboard. Yesterday I decided to start using them and I popped them into my d4 charger and let them charge fully, then I put them into my minikin and nothing, no power. Put them into three other dual battery devices and no power. I even tried one of them in my smpl mech mod and nothing. Now I have emailed the vendor and awaiting a reply to see what they say. But I just find it weird that both batteries are not putting out any power at all. Does anyone have any ideas as to what it could be or what I should do?


----------



## Soutie (27/9/16)

Hopefully it's a supported vendor here, these guys are generally very good. They listen to their clientele and will sort out your issue pretty quickly if it is a valid concern. I've dealt with many of them and have yet to have a bad experience.

Wait for the vendor to reply, more often than not you will be pleasently surprised.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Warlock (27/9/16)

Hi @Vape_r .
You have verified that your charger is working and that the batteries are authentic? Just to be sure


----------



## daniel craig (27/9/16)

Also, if you have a multimeter, test the battery using the multimeter.


----------



## Vape_r (27/9/16)

Yes the charger does work and no I don't have a multimeter unfortunately


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

That is very strange @Vape_r 
Ususally when batteries are shipped they are at their nominal voltage of around 3.7V. So about 40-50% charged.
So while that may not give a decent vape on a mechanical it should easily power a regulated for a bit - even if your charger is not working.

Either they are dead batteries or something is not making proper contact.

What did the D4 charger say about their voltage when you pop them in there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (27/9/16)

No problem guys got the issue sorted. Thanks all


----------



## Andre (27/9/16)

Vape_r said:


> No problem guys got the issue sorted. Thanks all


No, no, no - you cannot leave us hanging like this. We need the detail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------

